# Dental Armegeddon



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Anyone who has served in the military, even if not in a combat unit, knows the emphasis placed on dental care by the military. Dental issues can take a soldier out of the fight just as easily as any number of other injuries. Miss a dental check up and your NCO is going to be all over your ass because some else is all over his ass to get you there.

Not only can the pain of dental issues reduce your effectiveness, but oral infections can and will compromise your immune system and it's ability to fight serious infection form other wounds. For those with prosthesis implants for joints or bone stability this is even more important. If you have an artificial joint, rod, or any other type of implant you shouldn't even get so much as a filling without first undergoing an antibiotic regiment to prevent bacterial infections which will then target your prosthesis.

I am one of those who has been gifted with genetically crappy teeth. I have for years fought a long sustained battle from the monkey seat that is the dental chair. I am also inundated with titanium from my lower spine all the way to my feet thanks to previous occupational hazards.

The inspiration for this post orginated with a tooth that shattered on Friday. In less than 3 months the tooth died has apparently infected my gums, and likely my right leg. I have been feeling particulary crappy for a while now, and experiencing a lot of swelling that I simply accepted as a side effect of the cold weather and cold and flu season. I'm also quite accustomed to the aches and pains associated with my status as a professional human yard dart.

The point being, in a situation where medical and dental care are greatly dimenished, or simply gone, a dental emergency can literally become a life or death situation. You can either be incapacitated or die if an oral infection gets bad enough. In a WROL scenario, an exposed tooth nerve could render you non combat effective.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

This is one of those things that I constantly stress about when I think about permanent or long term scenarios. Anyone who has experienced an abscess knows this kind of worry. I had one of my molars go bad fast some years back. One day I was walking around without a worry, three days later I was laying in bed in cold sweats and what felt like a train station sitting on my head. The dentist wound up pulling it and informed me that I could have easily triggered a heart attack. In my late 20's.

With no dentist to visit would I have known which tooth to pull? Or that I had to?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Pulled one one with a Leatherman while deployed that had broken. I hear what you are saying


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Absolutey right there, Rigged. 

We have stocked some dental care items in our BOB, like temporary filling material, ambesol, dental pick and mirror, floss (which has many other uses than dental) and of course toothbrushes and toothpaste. If I've gotta pull a tooth, I would have to use the old leatherman. Probably should get some of the travel size listerine and throw in there, now that you got me thinking about it. Anything else I'm missing?


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Just Sayin' said:


> Absolutey right there, Rigged.
> 
> We have stocked some dental care items in our BOB, like temporary filling material, ambesol, dental pick and mirror, floss (which has many other uses than dental) and of course toothbrushes and toothpaste. If I've gotta pull a tooth, I would have to use the old leatherman. Probably should get some of the travel size listerine and throw in there, now that you got me thinking about it. Anything else I'm missing?


Listerene is not the way to go on a freshly pulled tooth socket. The alchohol is a drying agent and may promote a dry socket. A salt water rinse is a better approach.

I'm thinkiing that learning what non toxic plants that can be used as a numbing agent in your region might have some huge upside as well!


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

This is a subject that I have had a lot of worry about in a SHTF scenario. I have absolutely no dental first aid skills. I would hope to find a dentist, and barter for his services.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

While I do not drink , this is one case the still may come in handy


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

My teeth are also what I consider bad, even though I do brush and floss 3 times a day and visit the dentist regularly. I have had five teeth break off while eating. I have often thought that had I the money I would simply have all of my teeth pulled and replaced with implants.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Those of you who have read the book, "Patton's Principles," has read his belief, Wash your feet before you brush your teeth. Your feet carry you into combat, not your teeth."
While many of the principles made sense, that one was lost on me. Sure, my feet are necessary for mobility, but a bad tooth will not make survival or effectiveness in combat anything less than bad.

Thanks for the reminder, Rigged!


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

I think it comes down to what Paul said about the body we give greater honor to lesser parts. Why because we need them!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

At one point I ended up with a whole lot of broken teeth. Not rotted, just broken. It made eating harder and gave me a gross smile. I am ugly enough without adding to it. I had them all surgically removed at the same time. I no longer have to deal with that.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I am in this one too. I had bone cancer when I was younger. My doctor told me that with all of the medicines and antibiotics I had to take that I would have "weak teeth" for the rest of my life. Seems like whenever I get one fixed another one starts to go bad. I have thousands and thousands of dollars worth of implants and work done already. I too brush 3 times a day and floss 2-3 and it doesn't stop it. The dentist tells me there is not much I can do but get them fixed as it happens. I usually go to a maxilofacial surgeon or at least a specialist because it seems whenever I go to a dentist they send me to one anyway. Early last year I was crazy busy at work. It was prime time carrot season and we were runnin like 120hrs a week and I just couldn't make it to the dentist. After a week or 2 I started to get sick and it didn't feel like a regular cold. I ended up going to the hospital. Apparently, the infection ended up in my blood stream and damn near killed me. I was down for about 10 days... I have been stockpiling extra antibiotics ever since..


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Good Post

Here are a couple thoughts

1. Everyone should own this book;

Where There Is No Dentist: Murray Dickson: 9780942364057: Amazon.com: Books

2. Also the great cure all for pain is "clove oil" get some.

3. Ok its more than 2 points but bear with me, mix clove oil with zinc oxide to fill a cavity, if you have an abcess tooth don't fill it until the infection is cured, for that think fish antibiotics.

4. You can buy temporary cavity kits online but clove oil + zinc oxide is a cheaper mix and you will get hundreds of fillings for about $20


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Oh an btw you should also own this book unless you are one

Where There Is No Doctor: David Werner, Jane Maxwell, Carol Thuman, Carol Thuman, Jane Maxwell: 9780942364156: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I've only got 5 real ones left - all on the bottom. And my genetic make up gave me twisted, crooked roots. My teeth that have already been removed over the last 30 years had to be done so surgically, they can not simply be "pulled".


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Just wanted to throw this on the thread, put a piece of wax over a broken tooth, it keeps the oxygen from hitting the nerves. I have used a piece of a crayon. Sounds silly, but if you have ever felt what Im talking about, you know how much it hurts.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Well, that wraps up a couple of cheap AR's and 1000 rds of ammo worth of dental bills. Sigh.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Deebo said:


> Just wanted to throw this on the thread, put a piece of wax over a broken tooth, it keeps the oxygen from hitting the nerves. I have used a piece of a crayon. Sounds silly, but if you have ever felt what Im talking about, you know how much it hurts.


That's right!! Anyone that has ever had a BAD toothache knows they will do about anything to make the pain go away....You know if you will pull your own tooth, you are in some serious friggin pain!!!!


----------



## Blackcat (Nov 12, 2012)

This is a subject I have often thought about as well. I brush my teeth at least once every day my whole life. I have also had teeth pulled. I believe its wise to get a good text book on the basics and read. Im sure the how too's of tooth extraction should all be written down someplace. Imo being able to remove a tooth and avoid infection is an essential first aid skill.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

PrepConsultant said:


> That's right!! Anyone that has ever had a BAD toothache knows they will do about anything to make the pain go away....You know if you will pull your own tooth, you are in some serious friggin pain!!!!


But fortunately, it does subside pretty quickly.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Pulled one one with a Leatherman while deployed that had broken. I hear what you are saying


Something about having experienced an abessed broken tooth myself, my eyes watered and teared just thinking of the ****ing pain from having to pull yourself. God damn... tougher than I am.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

1) yes, dental infection can lead to heart problems as well as lethal sepsis, just ask the egyptian royalty...
2) carrying a bacterial load makes you feel like a septic tank and can make your rheumatism flare up which sucks wors-er

For you right now: the Turkey Tail mushroom is one of if not the most abundant in nature in North America.
You see them all the time overlaying each other like shingles on logs. We pick the ones with smooth bottoms, thin as a potato chip and color banded on top - you can easily find lots of pictures on the net and we buy them from pickers @$15/lb
There are no poisonous look alikes, you will be able to tell if you get it right
They keep dried for months, as all wood growing polypores usually do
They are rich natural sources of ergosterol (provitamin D2), coriolan and other goodies who fight best against.....sepsis & cancer
They are free, natural, abundant antibiotics and antibiotic components which can be eaten directly (about one dry gram per dose, 2-3 times/day) or processed into a crude drug by...steeping in hot water for awhile, like the crock pot. Drink a cup of that and watch what happens withina few hours.

We trade pprocessed and raw materia medica like those. Use some now and think about trading some for the other ones to add or finished extract (keeps for years)
Because we have more demand than supply of the turkey tail and more all the time.

Good luck! Suffered teeth for years. Reishi/turkey tail changed that completely. For free. Out of the yard..better than commercial antibiotics 

Also got killer pain herb but not growing those yet.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Yeah good call on the orajel or liquid benzocaine ~


----------



## JessPrep (Mar 22, 2014)

I've also started thinking about this! Good topic, thank you for starting. I think I may start looking for rookie dental first aid training (if that exists)?


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2014)

1.drink lots of milk..it seems stupid but your teeth are bones and calcium aids osteoblasts in your teeth to regenerate connective tissue.
2.to fight infection in your mouth and get rid of the beginnings of gingivitis use sea salt in warm water and swish that for 2 minutes exactly. it will burn some but it is killing the bacteria in there. don't wash your mouth after using the salt rinse either. the remaining salt residue keeps killing the bacteria after the fact. use the rinse 3 times a day if your teeth need it. In my experience Listerine inflames my gums and makes things worse. 
3.brush your teeth 3 times a day with a toothpaste that contains fluoride 
4. floss your teeth
5. brush your tongue
6. avoid alcohol and tobacco if you are experiencing dental issues because both these create more invigorated problems. my suggestion if u need a drink take the drinks and if u need to smoke have a smoke or 3 and then immediately brush, floss and then rinse.

edit: drinking water frequently washes bacteria out of the mouth.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Spot on. A dental infection can be deadly. And quickly. My wife has genetically bad teeth. They chip and crack all the time. Heck, she broke a tooth eating a sandwich one time. Her mom had dentures at like 35. I can't tell you how many times a dental issue would pop up on Friday right about 5:01 pm, after the dentist office was closed and I was taking her to the hospital for dental blocks.

I had all four of my Wisdom Teeth pulled at the same time. One was impacted and they had to use a hammer and chisel to break it in four places to get it out. I came out of anesthesia at one point it took them so long.

Then came the Dry Sockets. Holy Mary Mother of God. I was in the dentist's office every day for nearly two weeks getting the holes packed with Clove Oil soaked gauze pads. It was the only relief. And it works. I found this link that you might find interesting.

Using Clove to Cure Toothaches


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2014)

bigdogbuc said:


> Spot on. A dental infection can be deadly. And quickly. My wife has genetically bad teeth. They chip and crack all the time. Heck, she broke a tooth eating a sandwich one time. Her mom had dentures at like 35. I can't tell you how many times a dental issue would pop up on Friday right about 5:01 pm, after the dentist office was closed and I was taking her to the hospital for dental blocks.
> 
> I had all four of my Wisdom Teeth pulled at the same time. One was impacted and they had to use a hammer and chisel to break it in four places to get it out. I came out of anesthesia at one point it took them so long.
> 
> ...


ive seen clove oil but never used it..i will add it to my medicine arsenal


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

I used to think people complaining about a toothache were pussies. I was wrong _wrong_ *wrong*. I understand now, and I will never again think less of a person complaining about tooth pain.

I had my wisdom teeth out late last year. I bucked having them out in high school like they told me to. Stupid, stupid mistake.

An impacted wisdom tooth sitting on that big nerve that runs from jawbone to behind the ear had me... begging for mercy. One day I was fine. The next day I was positive I was dying.

Mmmm, that IV of whatever it was to knock me out was nice though.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2014)

all u need is an ice skate and a rock to extract a tooth...sound fun?


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

I agree that it is essential to maintain the best oral hygiene possible - NOW. Keep your teeth in the best shape possible - as well as your eyes, hands, and feet. My daughter is a dentist, for which I am so thankful. She travels every year to 3rd world countries to perform dental work for underserved populations that have never have dental care. She is very experienced in working in primitive conditions without electricity or running water. Sterilization is done with a pressure cooker like autoclave that is heated over a propane stove. I have asked her to assemble a SHTF dental kit that we can have ready for that time. The skill is VERY bartable and I know we will help any and all who have problems. It would be good for each prepper to find those essential professionals who are like minded and able to help out in time of need. There is a lot each person can do on their own, but knowing a local dentist with lidocaine would be good info to have.


----------

